

Gameboy Color Emulated in JavaScript - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/7463/products/gameboy-color-and-linux-emulated-in-javascript

======
grantg
This will be the sixth time we have created a thread about it and we have
become exceedingly efficient at it.

